# Miami, Florida april 09



## !conic (Sep 19, 2007)

Miami is probably the most perfect combination of "city" and "beach". Great pics, thank you big time


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you.some new pics:

this building was planned by the architect who made waldorf astoria hotel in manhattan. 





































another walk of fame:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Star Island, access only for the proms:



























the house from the movie "the specialist"









and the one from "scarface"


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thx a lot! I still have other pics. they will follow soon


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Cool pictures!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

MCLaren SLR


----------

